# Lodging an eoi- doubts in filling online application



## thomaspaul (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I hope you all doing well .

(1)......I am single now,now I lodged an EOI, but by the time I receive a PR I will be married. Hence, I would like to bring her to Australia once I reach there or settled there (I mean within 6 months).In the EOI there is a portion about family members as given below,

"Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"

"Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?"

I put " No" since I am not married now. Is it OK. Will I be able to bring my spouse in future, I mean once settled there.

(2)......I lodge EOI for visa subclass 189.....

In the education section it is asked that

"Does the client meet Australian study requirement for skilled migration point test ?"......


I answered " No" since I believe that this is for somebody who studied in Australia. I 've never been there before. Is that so? Am I correct?.....


KINDLY HELP PLEASE..............

Thomas Paul


----------



## AUSTRALIA (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi

EOI is not visa application but in EOI you are entering you information in database and once you are invited by Department of Immigration, you will be given 60 days to lodge your PR.

Once you will file your PR to Department of Immigration, if you get married during that time, you can then add your spouse into your PR application by filling the form 1022-change in circumstances and your wife will be added in your PR application and the case officer will grant the PR visas for both of you if you meet all the criteria.

OR if you get married once you will get your PR then you can apply for your wife PR visa on the basis of you and she is eligible to apply to apply for spouse visa.

Yes definitely you have to answer no if you have not studied in Australia.

I hope that you have got all the answers to your asked questions.

Thanks


----------



## thomaspaul (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank You very much.....very very informative ....I am grateful to you for your well defined answer....once again thank you ...



AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi
> 
> EOI is not visa application but in EOI you are entering you information in database and once you are invited by Department of Immigration, you will be given 60 days to lodge your PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinku981 (Jul 22, 2012)

*EOI filling - Study requirement option*

Hi,

I have doubt while applying EOI for "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?"
I have completed by Studies from overseas (not from Australia) but as per Australian Study Requirements, my course of 2 academic years and its degree in English language. So cannot I say Yes. 
Apologies I did not understood why you have answered No for this.

Request your help to clear this query.

Thanks in advance,



AUSTRALIA said:


> Hi
> 
> EOI is not visa application but in EOI you are entering you information in database and once you are invited by Department of Immigration, you will be given 60 days to lodge your PR.
> 
> ...


----------



## AUSTRALIA (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello

Sorry top reply you late.

You cannot claim 5 points for Australian study requirement. Your are only eligible for 5 points if you have completed your studies in Australia.

You can claim the study points for your overseas qualifications.

I hope that I have answered you query.

Please do contact if you need further information.

Thanks


----------



## little.banter (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

Could you please tell me one thing. If i mention 2 for number of family member in skillselect. After getting invitation letter from EOI. Will I have option that I do not want to include 1 family member in visa application or their will be restriction that I have to then apply for 2 members where I can not skip another?


----------



## Maria_Sal (Apr 25, 2013)

*EOI Doubt*

Hi. Please help me in a doubt.

I am submitting EOI for visa 189. I want to included my husband and my daughter in my current application and also claim 5 spouse points.

Hence, What should i select in 'client will be submitting a future application for dependents'.....Yes? or No?


----------

